# Weekly Competition 2016-07



## Mike Hughey (Feb 16, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F R' F R F U2 R' U
*2. *R U' R' U2 R' U R' U F2
*3. *U2 R U' R' F R2 U R' F'
*4. *R F U2 F' R2 F U2 F2
*5. *R' F2 R U' F2 U' R F' R2 U

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D L2 R2 U2 B' U2 B2 L' B2 L2 D B F2 D
*2. *F2 D B2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' L' F2 D2 R2 B' R' B F' D2 U2
*3. *B2 U2 F' R2 B F2 D2 L2 R2 B U2 R D' F2 D F D L F R U'
*4. *B' D' L U R2 U2 F U' D' L2 B D2 F U2 B' U2 F R2 B' D2
*5. *L2 F2 D2 F' D2 R2 B D2 F R2 F2 L U R' B' D' F2 L2 U F2 L'

*4x4x4*
*1. *L F Uw2 F' D2 R' Uw Rw2 F' D' Uw2 U Rw2 F' Rw2 Fw F Rw' Uw L' B' Rw' R' Uw Rw U F' L Uw2 Rw Fw2 L' Uw2 R Fw' D' U2 Fw' F' L2
*2. *F D Uw2 F Rw F' L' Rw R' D2 U' Fw2 U2 F2 D2 Uw L' Fw2 L' Rw B2 Uw2 B' Fw' U2 Fw2 F' U2 Fw2 R2 B R U2 Rw2 Fw' Uw L2 D' B2 D'
*3. *F2 L Fw' Rw D' B Fw F2 D2 B' F' D2 Uw2 U R2 Fw2 L Fw2 R' B Fw' Uw' Rw2 U2 R Uw' Rw2 D Rw2 B Fw' L U Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 R' D' U' Fw
*4. *Rw' F2 D2 Rw2 R Fw2 L' Rw' F D2 Fw2 D Uw2 Rw D' Uw' U2 Rw2 R2 U Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw B R' B' Uw' B2 Rw R2 Uw' U2 R' B' Fw R Fw D' B'
*5. *F2 Rw2 Fw' D2 Rw' U' B2 D F' Rw R' F Uw R' D Fw U L Rw Fw' F Rw2 B2 Rw' Uw2 B L2 Rw R Fw2 L' U' L' Uw2 B2 U B' D B' Fw

*5x5x5*
*1. *L Fw' L2 Rw D Bw2 Lw' Bw Dw' Uw2 Fw' L D' Dw2 Bw2 L Dw Lw' U2 L R' B2 Fw2 R Bw Lw' Fw2 R Uw' U Bw' L2 Uw2 Fw Dw' L Rw U L2 U' B2 R' Bw2 R' U' Lw2 Dw Fw' D2 B2 F2 D' B' Fw D2 F' Dw2 Bw F2 U
*2. *Dw Fw' L Bw2 L Lw B Lw R2 Dw' Bw2 Rw' Dw2 F' L Lw' U' L2 Bw' Dw L2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw' B2 Bw2 U' B Lw' Uw Bw2 Uw Bw' F2 Uw' L2 Rw' B2 Bw Dw F Rw2 F2 Uw U2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw' R' D' Dw2 R' Dw Lw R' Bw2 R2 B'
*3. *B2 Fw' Lw Dw' Fw' F' Uw Rw' B' Fw L2 Rw Bw Fw2 Lw' R D F2 L Lw' F2 L' Lw2 R' Bw' Rw2 Dw Lw2 U' Lw2 Dw' R' U L2 R' Fw D2 F2 Dw2 L2 Lw2 Fw U2 Bw2 Rw' Bw' Rw2 Fw' D2 Uw2 Rw Bw D2 L2 Lw R' B2 Rw2 U' L
*4. *L2 F2 L2 B2 D' Rw2 R Dw2 L' Uw Rw' Dw U Fw Rw' Dw Rw' Dw2 Bw' Dw L F R2 Bw' Rw2 Dw2 R2 D Rw2 Fw Lw R' Dw Uw2 U2 Fw2 Rw D Bw Dw2 Uw U L' Lw2 Rw2 U Rw2 R' U' B D' U' L F2 Uw Bw' R Uw Rw' R2
*5. *D2 U2 L' Bw' R F2 Dw2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 Fw Uw Bw Dw Fw2 Rw' D' Dw' Bw2 L Dw U2 Fw' Dw' U2 B Dw' U' F Dw2 Lw' Fw2 Rw Bw Dw2 Uw' Lw' Rw2 Bw D' U Lw2 Rw' R' D Dw' Fw Rw' D2 U' Lw2 F Dw B' Bw2 F' Dw' Uw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B 2D' 2L' 3U2 2U2 2R2 R' B' 2B2 2D 2F 3U R D2 2F 2R' R' U2 2B 2L 2U' 3F2 2L R2 U' B2 3U 3R 3F 3U' 2B F' R' 2B2 R' 2B2 3U' 2B' R 2B 3U' U' 2B 2F' R 2U2 U' L 2L2 R' B' 3R F2 2R 2B' 3F 3U2 2B2 3F 2F' 2R2 2B2 3U2 U2 L2 D2 2U2 U2 2B' 2F2
*2. *2L2 2B' 3F' 2F2 F 2L' B F' R' U' 2R R' B2 2L' R' B' 3R B 2F' 2L2 3U' 2R2 B 2D2 2R2 B' 2B D' 3U2 F2 2D' L2 B' 2B 3F2 2F2 F 2R 3U' R' 2D U' 2B 3F2 F U' R2 D' 2L 3R2 B U2 2B2 F 2L 2B2 F2 2R R' 2F' L' 2U2 3R2 2B L' 3F2 2L2 2F2 3U U2
*3. *3F2 2R' U2 3R' 2F D' 2D' 2L' F2 2D' B 3F2 2F2 D L2 3U 3F' D' 2B D2 F 2R B' 2B2 D' 3R' 3F2 2R' B' R' 2F D2 2D' 3U' B' 2B' L 2F 3R2 U2 2F' U2 L2 3R' 2D' L' 3R2 R 3F R' U2 2F' 2D B L2 R' 2B2 3F' F2 D' 3R2 2F' L2 2R2 D' 2L 3R' 2U' 2R2 R
*4. *B' 3R2 3U2 3R2 3U2 2R' B2 2B2 F2 3R' 3U' 3F2 3U2 U' L2 2L' 3R 2R U L' B2 R' F2 R2 B2 2B' L' 2U2 2B 2D' F' L B 2B' 3F2 3U2 L' 3F2 D R2 3F 2R2 2U' 2B 3F2 2U' B' 2B' F' L' 3F 2F 2D 3U 2L D 2L2 U 2B' L2 2D R 3F' D B' L R' D2 2U2 U2
*5. *R 2B2 F2 3R2 3U' 3R' 2R2 3U F2 R' B L2 2L2 2B 3R2 3F F D2 2D2 2U' 3R' B' 3R2 R2 2U 2F2 2R2 B 2L' 3R 2R2 D' B2 R2 2B 2F' 2L U' 2L' 3R2 R' 2D U2 2R D2 L2 2D' 3R2 D 3F' R' B' 3F' F2 3U 2L 3F 2D' L2 2L 2R' 3F 2L D2 2U 2B2 F 2U' L' D2

*7x7x7*
*1. *L' 3D 3U' 3F2 2U L' 2D 3U' B2 U2 F' L' 2L 3R2 3U U' 2R2 3D2 B' 3D2 3R2 2U2 B' L 3R' B2 2F' 3L' 2U' 3F2 F' 3L2 3F 2D 2R2 2B 3B' 3R2 2B2 3L' 3R2 2B2 3B 2F' 3L' 2F 3U 3L 3D 2F2 D 2D2 2L 3B2 D 2U2 U 3B' 3F' F' 3L 2R 3U' 2U2 U 3F' 3L' 3U' 2L2 R 2D 2B 2L2 3B' 2L U' 2R' D 3D U' 2B' 2L 3U' 3F 2L' F' 2L2 B 3B2 2U' F2 D' 2D2 U' F2 2L2 3R2 3U 2U 2R2
*2. *2B' 3F 2L2 R2 2U' 3L B 2B' 3B' F2 U' 2B 2F D2 3B' 2F D 3B2 3D' 3R' B' 2F2 2D' 3L' B2 F' 2L2 2D' 3B2 2L' 2U2 L2 2L 3B' 3L R2 U 3L B2 2F2 3R 3F R 2B' 3F2 3D' 3F 3U 3F 3R' 2R' 2B2 2F' F2 U 3B' L2 2R' 3F2 D2 2L 2B 3F' D2 2R' U2 3B' 3D' 3L' 3F 3L' 2U 3L 2B' 2L' 3L2 3R' 3B 3D' 3U2 2U2 L' 2L2 D' L2 2B 2F2 2L2 3U2 2B 3B 3R2 B2 2F' 2D' 3U' 3B 2F 2D 3D2
*3. *F' D' 3L2 D' 2R2 B2 3B F2 L' 2R2 3D' 3U' 2L 3L F' L2 2D 3F' F2 3D' U B' 2D' 3U' U2 2F2 D2 L2 3D 2U2 2B 3F' L2 2R2 F' D' 2D' U' 3F' L 2D B2 3L' R' 2D2 L2 F' R 3D 3U 3L' 3D' 3L2 3D' 2U 3B' 2D 2L2 2R2 U R2 F2 L2 2B2 D' 2U B 2R2 3B' 2F' 2R2 B2 3F' 2L 3L2 2R2 U' 2F2 L' 2B 2U' 2R 3U' 2U 3L 2B 3B' 2F' 2R 3B2 3R 3U U' 3B2 2F R2 D 2R' 3U2 2F'
*4. *U2 3L 2U 2L U' 2R2 3U 2L 2B' 2F' 3R2 3B2 2L' 3R R B 2B' 3D' 3R' 3B2 3F2 3U 2L2 D' 2U2 L2 2B' 3D B2 2U 2R2 U' 3B' 3D2 3U 2U2 2F 2R 3F2 2U' 2L2 2B 2R 3D2 3R' 2F2 D2 R2 3D' R 3U2 R2 F' R B 3U 2F2 F 3U2 2U' B2 3R' 3F F2 3R' 2D R 3F 2F U' B 2B 3B2 2F2 F 3D 3R 2F 2L2 2B 3B' 2F' L' 2F 2L R 3B 2L 3R 2D L' 3L2 R' 3D' 3R2 2B 2F' D 3L2 2F
*5. *D2 3D' 2R2 R' 3F2 D2 3L2 3R' R2 B2 F L R' 3F2 3D' 3U' 3F2 D' L' 3L' 2R 2D2 3B2 2R' 3F 2L2 2D' 3B2 F2 2U2 3F2 2L' 3D' 3L2 B2 2R 3F2 2U 2R' R D L2 B' L 2L2 3R' 2R R 2B' D2 3B2 F' R' 2D 2B 3B' R 3F F' 2R2 R D R 2D2 U' L 2B F' 2D2 2R 3B 3R' 3D 2L2 2D2 B' F2 U2 3B2 2U2 2F' 2R2 R' 2F2 3U' 3L2 2F D2 2F2 F' 3D2 3B' D2 2D2 3D2 2R' D 3D2 B2 2R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F R' U2 F' U' F2 R
*2. *R' F' R F' U2 F' U R2 F'
*3. *U' R U2 F R' F' R' F R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D R2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' D' B2 R F D B2 R B R'
*2. *D2 B2 L' B2 U2 R D2 R2 B2 L' D2 B U' F2 R B2 F2 R' B2 D'
*3. *B2 L' F' U' B R' L2 D2 B2 D B R2 F L2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 B'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R Fw2 U' B Uw Rw' B' F' U' B2 Uw L2 F D R' D2 U F Rw Uw' U2 Fw' D2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 Uw R' Fw' Uw U2 F Uw' U2 R' B' F2 L2 R U
*2. *D Uw2 F' R2 B L Rw' U2 F' R2 F2 U' L' R2 U2 F D' Uw R2 B2 D' Fw R B Fw F Uw2 Fw Rw D2 U2 L2 Rw B Fw' R F2 R2 Fw' L2
*3. *D' Uw B Fw' Uw' L B R2 Fw U' L' Rw' D2 R' Uw' B Uw' U' B' Uw2 Fw' Uw' R B' D Uw' B2 Fw R' U2 F2 D' U2 B D' Rw2 R' U L R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' Bw2 Rw U2 Fw2 Rw Fw' Dw U2 Fw D2 Dw2 Uw L' B' D2 Fw Uw' L2 R D B2 Bw' F' L2 D U2 Bw2 Rw2 F2 Rw' R' F2 U2 L' D Lw2 B Bw' Dw' Uw2 Fw U2 B2 L F' L Lw2 Bw2 Rw' B' F' Dw L' B' F2 Uw2 Fw Rw2 R
*2. *L2 Rw2 Fw2 U' B2 Dw2 R' Uw L Lw Rw' Dw' B Bw2 Fw F2 L2 Lw Rw B' U' B Bw2 U2 Rw B' Dw' Rw Fw' Rw' Bw Lw Fw2 F' Uw Bw R B2 Fw2 Dw' B' D U' B2 Bw' Fw2 Uw F2 L2 Rw D' Rw Uw2 R Bw Fw' D' L2 Lw' B
*3. *Uw R' D2 Bw Fw2 F L2 Lw2 Uw2 Rw F2 R B' L' Bw Dw R2 B' D2 Dw' Uw2 Lw2 Fw Uw2 F' L' Lw' Rw Uw Fw' Lw2 R' Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 Bw' D2 Fw U R' B U2 Lw2 Rw' R Dw2 Fw2 D2 Dw' U' L2 B2 Uw2 B Bw2 D' Uw U2 Fw2 D

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B U2 R2 D2 B' R' 2B' 2D' L' R D' L' 2D2 3U U2 2L 2R 2B 2U 2L' B' 2D' L' 2B2 D' 3R2 U 3R2 R' 2U' U2 3F' 2L2 2D2 2R 3F U2 L' B 3R' 2R2 R D' 2L 3R F2 3R2 2D2 B' 2R2 R U2 B 3U 2F' U F D' L2 B' 2U' 2B 2U2 B 2F2 2D2 B F2 D2 3R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R' 3U' 3L2 2D U 2B' L 2D2 2L2 R' 3D 2U 3L' 2R2 B2 2R' D2 2L D' 3R 3F 3U 2U' U 3L2 3B' 3L 2B' 2F' F 2R' 3B' 3F L 3B' 2F D' 2R2 R 2D' B2 D' L 2L 3F' 2D 3R2 D' L U' 3B 2F2 D2 F' 3D2 2L2 3F2 3D 2U' 3B 3R' 2B2 3U2 B2 3F U2 3R' D 3F2 3L' 3D 2F' 2U2 3B' 3F2 2F' 3U L 3R2 2B2 3U' 3L2 3U' 2R 2U' U2 3L2 3B' F' D2 2U2 3F2 3D U B 3B 2D 3U 3B2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R B2 D R2 D2 L U2 B' U' L2 D2 F2 B2 D R2 U' L2 F2 L2
*2. *R2 B' D' R2 U' R' U2 F L U' B D2 F2 U2 D2 B' D2 R2 U2 B' U2
*3. *U2 R2 U2 B F2 D2 F' U2 L2 R2 U2 L' F R2 U' B2 L B' D F' U2
*4. *F' R2 B' D2 F2 R2 B' L2 B2 F2 R' D2 R F R' U' L U F U
*5. *F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 B' D L' B' U B2 F2 U2 B R' F
*6. *R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 D L D U' R' B' L2 B2 F'
*7. *B2 R2 U2 B' L2 B' U2 F D2 R2 B2 R' B' F U' B2 L' F' R D R
*8. *L2 D L' F2 U2 L B D2 R U L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D'
*9. *U2 L D2 F2 D2 L R' D2 F2 R' B' U2 L B' R' B2 U B2 F' L2 U2
*10. *R2 U2 B2 U' L2 D U2 L2 B2 D' B2 R D2 B' D' U2 R' B2 F' D' U
*11. *D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R B2 R U2 B2 U L' F2 D2 L2 B' U F2 L' R
*12. *U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F' D F' L' D' B2 D2 B' R2
*13. *B' R2 D2 F L2 F L2 U2 B2 U2 F' D F2 U2 L B2 D F' L' U R2
*14. *U L2 R2 D U2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U R2 F' D L' B2 U' L F D2 B2
*15. *F2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 L U' R2 F' U' R' D' U2 B' R
*16. *L2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 F D R2 F D' U' F2 L F' U
*17. *R2 D2 F' R2 D2 L2 F' D2 B L2 F2 U R D' U' L D B F' U F
*18. *D2 B U2 B L2 R2 B' R2 F' R2 F D R U' R2 D' R' B2 R' D'
*19. *B2 R U L2 U2 F' B U' D2 B' U2 L' B2 L' B2 L' D2 B2 L2 B2 R
*20. *F' U' F U' D L2 U' B' L F L2 B U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B U2 F'
*21. *F2 D U2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 D B2 R D' U2 R2 F D R B' D' L
*22. *D' F2 D R2 D' U2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 R' U2 L' D B2 D2 B' D F' R'
*23. *B2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' F L2 F D2 R' F L' U2 F
*24. *L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 U B2 L2 R D' B F U2 L2 B D' F'
*25. *R F' B' D' F L' F' B R' U' R2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 D L2 F2 U2
*26. *L B' R U2 L2 F D L U' F R' U2 L B2 D2 R B2 D2 R' D2
*27. *L2 B2 R2 B D2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' L' U F2 U2 R B' L2 D F D U'
*28. *B2 L2 F2 U2 L D2 F2 L U2 F U' R U2 B' F2 D' L2 U
*29. *D2 B2 F2 R2 U B2 D U' B2 R2 U F' U B' L D U2 B F'
*30. *R F D2 R B D F L' F' L2 U' B2 D R2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 U
*31. *D2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 F L2 F2 L B D2 R' U L D' U2 B2 F'
*32. *D2 L F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 R' U2 R2 B L' B F' D R U' R
*33. *B' U' R2 D' F2 R' U' D2 F U' R B2 R' U2 D2 F2 U2 R L2 F2 L'
*34. *L2 U L D F2 D L' B D' F' R2 D2 F D2 B L2 U2 B2 L2 B
*35. *U2 B2 F2 L D2 R2 F2 D2 R' U2 B' U L U2 F2 U F2 D B' L2
*36. *B2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 F U' B L' B' R' U2 F D
*37. *B2 D' U2 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L B2 F' U' B D B2 R2 F L'
*38. *B2 D F2 U' F2 U B2 U B2 R2 U F D' F' L' D B2 F D' R'
*39. *D B2 D' L2 D B2 U B2 U B2 F2 R' F L' D B F' L U F2 D'
*40. *B2 D2 L B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 L F R B' U' F' R D2 R

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F' D2 U2 B D2 R2 F R2 F D2 B L F D2 L' D' R' B2 R B' D2
*2. *U' R2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 U F' D' R2 B2 L' U F' R' U' B'
*3. *R' B2 U L B L' F' U D R F2 L2 D2 R2 L2 F' D2 F' B' L2 F'
*4. *D2 R D2 L' D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R F' D' U B R D' B' D F D'
*5. *F L2 D2 U2 B U2 B L2 R2 B F2 D R' U2 B' F' D2 U' B R' U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 U2 L' D' B2 L' B2 U' F' R' U2 R2
*2. *R2 U L2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 D' L B2 D F2 U F L2 B' L' D'
*3. *R2 U' F2 D' U2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 R' D F' L' D' L D' R U' R'
*4. *U D2 L2 B U' D L U B L2 U' B2 R2 D B2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2
*5. *D' B2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 B' U R' B2 L2 F D' B' D' R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 R2 B2 R2 F U2 L2 B' U2 L2 F' L B L2 U F2 D F' D2 F2 R
*2. *L2 F2 L2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 D U2 R' U' F D' F2 L B
*3. *F' U2 B U2 L2 R2 F L2 B2 R2 F2 R' D U L2 F' D' R D L2 U
*4. *L' U D2 F' L2 U B L B D' B2 U2 R' F2 L B2 R' U2 L' B2 R'
*5. *B2 L2 U' L' F D' R' U' D' B' U2 F L2 U2 B D2 F' D2 B2 D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U R' L' D F2 D' R2 D' L' F' U' F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 B2 D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U F R F2 U' F R F2 R'
*3. *D' L2 D U2 L2 D' B2 D R2 U' F2 L' R' U B U2 F2 D2 L U2
*4. *Fw2 Uw F' Uw2 L2 B' Fw2 F2 U F U2 L U2 F' Rw2 Uw F' R B2 Fw Rw' F D B2 D U' L Rw' Fw2 Rw' D' B2 Rw' F2 D' F' Uw B2 F' D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 U2 F' U' F2 U' R U F'
*3. *R2 D B2 R2 D R2 U' B2 U B2 L2 R U F' U' L F R F' D2 B
*4. *D' U2 Fw' L' Fw' Uw' Rw Uw' U2 F' Rw' D L D' F2 Uw B' L2 R B' Fw F' D2 L2 F' Rw2 B Fw2 Uw' U' F L' U Fw' F D B2 R U' R2
*5. *D2 Lw2 F' Dw' Lw' R' Bw F L' Bw Dw Bw Lw' Bw Lw Bw2 R D Bw2 Fw' F Dw2 U L2 F2 D2 L Lw2 Rw R' Bw L2 R2 D2 U R Bw D2 R' Bw2 Rw2 Uw L' R2 U Fw2 Lw' Rw2 B F' R Uw Fw' Lw2 R2 F2 L Rw' B Bw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=-1 / dUdU u=3,d=6 / ddUU u=-2,d=2 / UdUd u=-2,d=5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=6 / Uddd
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=0 / dUdU u=0,d=4 / ddUU u=2,d=-3 / UdUd u=6,d=2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-3 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=-5 / dUdU u=-1,d=-5 / ddUU u=-4,d=1 / UdUd u=4,d=0 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=4 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=-4 / dUdU u=4,d=5 / ddUU u=2,d=3 / UdUd u=3,d=1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-1 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=-1 / dUdU u=6,d=-5 / ddUU u=4,d=1 / UdUd u=-5,d=6 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-4 / dddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' L U' B' L B L' l r' b u'
*2. *U L' B' U' R L' B U' l r' b u
*3. *L R' U' R L' U' B L l' r b' u
*4. *B' U' R U R U' R' l' b'
*5. *U L R' B' U R' B' R' l' r' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-3, -3) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 6) / (-2, -1) /
*2. *(4, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, 2) / (0, 2) / (-4, 0)
*3. *(4, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (4, -4) / (-4, 4)
*4. *(-3, -1) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (5, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (5, -2) /
*5. *(-3, -4) / (4, -2) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-1, 4) / (6, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' U' R L R' U R D' L' D' U'
*2. *R' D R U' D' R' D' L U' D' U'
*3. *R' U' L D' U R L' D U' D' U'
*4. *U' D U' R' D' L' U L' R' D' U'
*5. *R' L D' L' D' L R L' U' R' U'


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Feb 16, 2016)

2x2-(7.52) 5.84 (5.24) 5.76 6.92=*6.17*
3x3-20.46 (24.34) 18.45 16.18 (13.90)=*18.36*
4x4-1:02.75 1:05.06 (1:01.23) (1:12.31) 1:02.53=*1:03.45*
2x2-4x4=*1:26.41*
Skewb-(10.34) 12.53 11.41 (15.93) 10.37=*11.44*
Pyraminx-6.63 (8.27) 6.25 6.01 (5.41)=*6.30*
3x3 One-Handed-(52.75) (1:18.25) 1:04.77 1:11.56 1:04.08=*1:06.80
*


----------



## xXPunchWoodXx (Feb 16, 2016)

3x3 Solves

1.)35.408
2.)36.240
3.)25.242
4.)35.175
5.)32.909
3 of 5 Average:34.497
Average:32.994
Best: 25.242
Worst: 36.240


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 17, 2016)

*2X2X2:* 9.39 8.10 (10.48) (6.19) 6.96 = *8.15*
*3X3X3:* 19.61 (18.54) (21.25) 19.09 18.92 = *19.21*
*4X4X4:* 1:34.97 1:39.74 1:41.37 (1:44.41) (1:31.21) = *1:38.69* // Nice.. I think PB


----------



## rishirs321 (Feb 17, 2016)

*3X3X3*: 46.55, (57.13), (44.05), 44.47, 49.59 = *46.87*
I'm a noob, but improving, I guess..


----------



## Edmund (Feb 18, 2016)

2x2 - 7.02
(3.85), 4.68, 7.95, (9.86), 8.44

3x3 - 22.01
21.39, 22.03, (27.94), (18.63), 22.61


----------



## mafergut (Feb 18, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 4.96, 5.09, (7.12), (4.80), 5.91 = *5.33* // Not bad, at least it's below my PB Ao100
*3x3x3:* 18.12, 21.20, 18.52, (17.72), (DNF) = *19.29* // Stupid DNF... I hate RUD N-perms 
*4x4x4:* 2:07.81, (3:00.42), (2:04.94), 2:20.18, 2:33.98 = *2:20.66* // So bad
*5x5x5:* (7:34.37), 6:39.65, 6:10.67, 6:37.58, (6:01.72) = *6:29.31* // 3rd 5x5 Ao5, another 1 min improvement... still patzer times
*2BLD:* DNF, 3:20.87, DNF = *3:20.87* // So difficult 
*3BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF* // So difficult at the power of 3 
*3x3x3 OH:* 42.40, (38.01), 45.94, (DNF), 46.47 = *44.94* // I forget R perms OH from one week to another
*2-3-4 Relay: 2:55.14* // Bad
*2-3-4-5 Relay: 7:21.89* // Bad 2+3 (30s), then sub-2 4x4 for 2:24 and sub-5 5x5 (1min better than 6:01 in the Ao5 )
*MegaMinx:* (4:22.38), (5:50.85), 5:04.73, 5:11.81, 5:23.62 = *5:13.39* // Another half a minute improvement
*PyraMinx:* (11.83), 14.75, 13.29, 16.04, (16.40) = *14.70* // Bad, lack of practice...
*Skewb:* (13.94), 16.26, (DNF(23.14)), 15.13, 15.79 = *15.73* // Bad, lack of practice...


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 19, 2016)

pyraminx: 4.99, 6.46+, 7.52, 5.13, 7.75+ = 6.37
clock: 12.68, 15.31, 11.13, 22.97, 15.24 = 14.42


----------



## kid who cubes (Feb 19, 2016)

2x2x2 ,12.65, 8.27, 12.4,8.35,10.88 
Average= 10.55 :confused:its ok


----------



## kbrune (Feb 19, 2016)

2x2 ave: 10.57
10.51, 8.22, 12.66, 12.09, 9.10

3x3 ave: 23.56
23.62, 25.82, 20.03, 21.87, 25.20

4x4 ave: 2:09.97
2:16.85, 2:20.00, 2:00.06, 1:46.76, 2:13.01

5x5 ave: 4:09.67
4:32.97, 4:03.53, 3:15.03, 4:38.78, 3:52.51

OH Ave : 1:03.76
57.87, 1:02.65, 1:02.75, 1:05.87, 1:13.17

3BLD 
DNF, 10:12.60, DNF

Relay 2-3-4
3:02.55


----------



## asacuber (Feb 20, 2016)

3x3: 15.48, 15.46,(21.30+), 13.72, (10.88)=14.89// Lol that inconsistency XD
2x2: (3.07), (4.85), 3.71, 3.31, 3.15=3.39//Wow that's actually nice
234: 1:40.78//Nice, 4x4 was sub 1:20 
OH: 34.50, (42.19), (32.82),37.04,32.99=34.85//Really good,1.2 sec off pb
Pyraminx: (6.77),(9.84), 9.45+, 8.25, 6.93=8.21//Decent but could've been 7.54...
4x4: 1:22.43,1:23.79+,1:22.94,(1:37.87),(1:15.34)=1:23.06//That 1:15 was good,just that plus two affected the average a bit
2345: 7:01.54//You must be kidding me. Absolutely terrible


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 20, 2016)

222: 5.02, (7.97+), 4.60, (4.49), 6.70 = 5.44
333: (17.76), (14.64), 16.11, 16.39, 15.87 = 16.12
444: 1:01.04, (1:19.24), 59.96, 1:06.79, (50.64) = 1:02.60
555: (1:36.16), 1:47.13, (2:11.96+), 1:53.70, 1:53.47 = 1:51.43
666: 3:42,82, 3:52.01, (3:56.93), 3:37.73, (3:33.32) = 3:44.19
777: (6:23.36), (5:09.11), 5:32.92, 5:50.19, 5:37.95 = 5:40.35
OH: (1:21.37), 1:05.97, 1:08.19, 1:02.00, (39.99) = 1:05.39 (PB single)
2bld: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
3bld: DNF, 6:01.65, DNF = 6:01.65 (PB!)
Megaminx: (DNF), 2:20.23, 2:56.45, 2:42.06, (2:11.62) = 2:39.59 (that sucked, How do you DNF on megaminx  )
Pyraminx: 7.33, (14.06), 10.74, (5.27), 5.90 = 7.99
Skewb: 9.53, 10.45, 9.81 (7.49), (12.39) = 9.93
Square-1: 50.78, 52.53, (1:09.48), 47.49, (44.39) = 50.26
2-4: 1:29.12
2-5: 3:15.33


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Feb 21, 2016)

*3x3:* (14.03), 16.41, (19.80), 18.43, 15.16 = *16.67*
*Mega:* (2:23.79), (1:28.26), 1:28.75, 1:40.62, 1:37.90 = *1:35.76*


----------



## Dene (Feb 21, 2016)

*3x3:* (13.92), 15.56, 16.51, (20.63), 14.78 = 15.62
*4x4:* 57.31, 57.59, (53.20), 53.76, (1:02.33) = 56.22
*5x5:* (1:54.73), (1:36.81), 1:44.19, 1:42.70, 1:38.52 = 1:41.80
*6x6:* 3:11.26, 3:12.23, (2:53.23), 3:20.25, (3:36.25) = 3:14.58
*7x7:* 4:13.69, 4:26.12, 4:20.79, (4:37.26), (4:10.62) = 4:20.20
*OH:* 34.14, 34.09, (36.89), 29.64, (25.42) = 32.62
*Megaminx:* 2:12.38, (1:56.36), 2:15.10, (2:22.63), 2:02.76 = 2:10.08


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 21, 2016)

megaminx: 1:14.84, 1:33.80, 1:14.86, 1:23.36, 1:08.84 = 1:17.69


----------



## Pragitya (Feb 22, 2016)

Just a bit faster than you. What is your rank BTW ?
Times recorded on 3x3:
38.02 , 37.49 , 42.32 , 40.35 , 40.76 
Avarage : 40.23
Rank #31 (  )


----------



## Roman (Feb 22, 2016)

3BLD: 43.60; 50.80; DNF
MBLD 2/2 1:44.46

I am learning new algs


----------



## Bogdan (Feb 22, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 6.15, 7.09, 5.69, (5.30), (8.36)-> *6.31*
*3x3x3:* (19.36), (14.44), 16.68, 15.30, 18.19-> *16.72*
*4x4x4:* (1:14.27), 1:18.74, (1:24.36), 1:17.82, 1:17.74-> *1:18.10*
*5x5x5:* 2:57.03, 2:42.91, (3:16.97), 2:38.42, (2:33.94)-> *2:46.12*
*7x7x7:* 9:00.27, 8:36.06, DNS, DNS, DNS-> *DNF*
*2x2x2BLD:* 1:34.65, 1:30.93, 38.65-> *38.65* (wow)
*3x3x3BLD:* 3:39.52, 4:57.27, 4:49.61-> *3:39.52*
*3x3x3OH:* 34.91, 30.95, (29.39), 38.87, (40.57)-> *34.91*
*234*-> *1:49.64*
*2345*-> *4:28.51*
*megaminx:* (2:50.22), 3:02.83, 2:59.47, 2:58.23, (3:16.74)-> *3:00.18*
*sq-1:* (DNF), (48.80), 54.61, 54.32, 49.00-> *52.64*
*skewb:* 11.11, (8.53), 9.10, (13.48), 10.80-> *10.34*

*3x3x3FM:* 31 moves
Solution: U B U D2 R U L' F' L2 F2 L F L' U F' U2 R U2 R' D R U' R' D2 L' U L' U' L2 D F'

U B U D2 R //2x2x2
U L' F' L2 //2x2x3
F2 L F L' //f2l-1
U F' U2 R U * R' //f2l
D' L' U L' U' L2 D F' //OLL

insertion:

* U R' D R U' R' D' R (4 moves cancelation)


----------



## TcubesAK (Feb 22, 2016)

3x3x3 - 14.38 - (17.68) - (13.76) - 14.77 - 14.83 = 14.66 (Really good average for me.)

Pyraminx - 3.89 - (7.93) - 4.25 - (3.09) - 5.63 = 4.59 (I'm really happy about this average.)

Skewb - (5.41) - 5.67 - 6.48 - 6.70 - (9.16) = 6.29 (Decent)

3x3x3 OH - 39.41 - (35.05) - 45.23 - (50.46) - 37.22 = 40.62 (Ok average for me. Dat 50 tho.)

5x5x5 - (4:12.38) - (3:30.82) - 4:10.05 - 3:58.20 - 3:46.34 = 3:58.20 (I'm terrible at 5x5 but I'm really happy about the sub-4 average.)


I'm just soooo happy about the 4.59 pyraminx average


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 23, 2016)

Results week 7: congrats to fabdabs, hssandwich and Iggy
(and a little extra to Iggy for the 2:00 4BLD )

*2x2x2*(33)

 2.24 fabdabs1234
 2.25 WACWCA
 2.68 hssandwich
 2.96 G2013
 3.00 cuberkid10
 3.17 Lapinsavant
 3.39 asacuber
 3.76 pantu2000
 4.10 jasseri
 4.41 bryson azzopard
 4.48 Cale S
 4.52 IMSLOW1097
 4.54 EDDDY
 4.58 shadowslice e
 4.64 Iggy
 4.67 Tx789
 4.77 MFCuber
 4.81 JoshuaStacker
 5.32 mafergut
 5.44 Ordway Persyn
 6.17 ViliusRibinskas
 6.31 Bogdan
 6.50 Kenneth Svendson
 6.64 LostGent
 6.94 Swenks
 7.02 Edmund
 7.17 h2f
 7.50 Schmidt
 8.15 MarcelP
 10.42 kid who cubes
 10.57 kbrune
 12.56 MatsBergsten
 23.10 femolos
*3x3x3 *(43)

 8.38 DanpHan
 8.81 Lapinsavant
 9.35 fastfingers777
 9.66 fabdabs1234
 9.84 cuberkid10
 9.96 hssandwich
 11.82 WACWCA
 11.82 pantu2000
 11.83 Iggy
 11.84 EDDDY
 11.85 jasseri
 12.29 G2013
 12.86 IMSLOW1097
 13.61 shadowslice e
 13.65 Keroma12
 13.74 Cale S
 14.66 TcubesAK
 14.89 asacuber
 15.30 bryson azzopard
 15.31 LostGent
 15.62 Dene
 16.12 Ordway Persyn
 16.20 Kenneth Svendson
 16.32 evileli
 16.67 Sergeant Baboon
 16.72 Bogdan
 17.27 Perff
 17.83 Tx789
 18.36 ViliusRibinskas
 18.63 h2f
 19.21 MarcelP
 19.28 mafergut
 19.52 Deri Nata Wijaya
 20.75 MFCuber
 22.01 Edmund
 23.56 kbrune
 24.91 Swenks
 27.12 Schmidt
 30.86 JoshuaStacker
 34.49 xXPunchWoodXx
 35.51 MatsBergsten
 40.23 Pragitya
 46.87 rishirs321
*4x4x4*(23)

 33.06 Lapinsavant
 40.59 Iggy
 42.26 EDDDY
 42.66 cuberkid10
 46.70 fabdabs1234
 48.36 fastfingers777
 48.80 hssandwich
 49.38 G2013
 56.22 Dene
 58.44 shadowslice e
 58.53 bryson azzopard
 1:02.60 Ordway Persyn
 1:03.45 ViliusRibinskas
 1:11.51 Kenneth Svendson
 1:16.90 Tx789
 1:18.10 Bogdan
 1:23.05 asacuber
 1:24.97 h2f
 1:38.69 MarcelP
 2:02.53 JoshuaStacker
 2:09.97 kbrune
 2:20.66 mafergut
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:30.99 cuberkid10
 1:33.44 Iggy
 1:38.11 bryson azzopard
 1:39.29 fastfingers777
 1:39.32 fabdabs1234
 1:41.80 Dene
 1:42.63 IMSLOW1097
 1:45.61 EDDDY
 1:45.64 hssandwich
 1:51.43 Ordway Persyn
 2:40.53 Kenneth Svendson
 2:46.12 Bogdan
 2:52.63 shadowslice e
 3:58.20 TcubesAK
 4:09.67 kbrune
 6:29.30 mafergut
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(7)

 2:56.11 bryson azzopard
 2:57.74 Iggy
 3:14.58 Dene
 3:19.11 fabdabs1234
 3:27.92 cuberkid10
 3:43.91 Ordway Persyn
 4:52.07 Kenneth Svendson
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:20.20 Dene
 4:35.00 bryson azzopard
 4:56.08 fabdabs1234
 5:40.35 Ordway Persyn
 7:24.67 Kenneth Svendson
 DNF Bogdan
*3x3 one handed*(23)

 19.06 DanpHan
 21.03 Iggy
 21.92 hssandwich
 22.70 cuberkid10
 22.74 pantu2000
 22.88 fabdabs1234
 23.96 fastfingers777
 24.49 shadowslice e
 29.11 bryson azzopard
 29.12 WACWCA
 32.62 Dene
 32.90 Tx789
 33.59 EDDDY
 34.84 asacuber
 34.91 Bogdan
 38.30 Kenneth Svendson
 40.62 TcubesAK
 44.94 mafergut
 53.23 MFCuber
 1:03.76 kbrune
 1:05.39 Ordway Persyn
 1:06.80 ViliusRibinskas
 1:29.94 JoshuaStacker
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:04.34 Cale S
 1:16.81 Kenneth Svendson
 3:33.03 EDDDY
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 8.11 fabdabs1234
 9.77 hssandwich
 19.48 Iggy
 25.45 h2f
 33.59 bryson azzopard
 33.72 MatsBergsten
 35.53 EDDDY
 38.65 Bogdan
 44.96 G2013
 3:20.87 mafergut
 DNF cuberkid10
 DNF Ordway Persyn
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 34.05 Iggy
 43.60 Roman
 1:08.76 hssandwich
 1:23.43 MatsBergsten
 1:32.82 EDDDY
 1:36.13 h2f
 1:39.53 Keroma12
 1:42.33 Deri Nata Wijaya
 2:47.99 bryson azzopard
 2:59.55 fabdabs1234
 3:39.52 Bogdan
 6:01.65 Ordway Persyn
10:12.60 kbrune
 DNF G2013
 DNF mafergut
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 2:00.23 Iggy
 5:58.49 MatsBergsten
 6:08.07 hssandwich
 DNF h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

16:06.80 MatsBergsten
 DNF Iggy
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

13/13 (56:23)  Deri Nata Wijaya
9/13 (56:05)  MatsBergsten
5/6 (26:56)  EDDDY
4/5 (28:13)  bryson azzopard
2/2 ( 1:44)  Roman
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 56.74 Iggy
 1:39.03 hssandwich
 1:55.00 bryson azzopard
*2-3-4 Relay*(16)

 46.03 Lapinsavant
 55.19 cuberkid10
 57.84 EDDDY
 1:08.93 fabdabs1234
 1:10.46 bryson azzopard
 1:14.36 Iggy
 1:18.13 hssandwich
 1:26.41 ViliusRibinskas
 1:28.97 Kenneth Svendson
 1:29.12 Ordway Persyn
 1:40.78 asacuber
 1:49.64 Bogdan
 2:43.08 JoshuaStacker
 2:54.10 MatsBergsten
 2:55.14 mafergut
 3:02.55 kbrune
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:29.10 cuberkid10
 2:42.28 fabdabs1234
 2:42.87 Iggy
 2:45.94 EDDDY
 2:58.88 bryson azzopard
 3:05.81 hssandwich
 3:15.33 Ordway Persyn
 3:44.61 Kenneth Svendson
 4:28.51 Bogdan
 7:01.54 asacuber
 7:21.89 mafergut
*Magic*(3)

 1.87 JoshuaStacker
 2.02 hssandwich
 2.38 fabdabs1234
*Master Magic*(1)

 4.46 JoshuaStacker
*Skewb*(16)

 4.23 hssandwich
 4.35 Cale S
 4.47 fabdabs1234
 6.28 TcubesAK
 6.34 Iggy
 7.86 pantu2000
 8.45 cuberkid10
 8.72 EDDDY
 9.93 Ordway Persyn
 10.34 Bogdan
 11.44 ViliusRibinskas
 15.73 mafergut
 16.33 bryson azzopard
 17.50 JoshuaStacker
 17.86 Kenneth Svendson
 50.44 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(6)

 11.17 fabdabs1234
 14.41 pyr14
 16.24 Kenneth Svendson
 17.27 JoshuaStacker
 18.30 bryson azzopard
 24.83 EDDDY
*Pyraminx*(17)

 3.58 hssandwich
 4.59 TcubesAK
 4.81 MFCuber
 5.68 cuberkid10
 5.71 EDDDY
 5.87 fabdabs1234
 5.96 pantu2000
 6.30 ViliusRibinskas
 6.37 pyr14
 6.53 Cale S
 7.98 bryson azzopard
 7.99 Ordway Persyn
 8.21 asacuber
 10.60 JoshuaStacker
 10.92 Kenneth Svendson
 14.69 mafergut
 44.29 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(12)

 1:15.79 Iggy
 1:17.69 JianhanC
 1:27.30 cuberkid10
 1:35.76 Sergeant Baboon
 1:45.26 shadowslice e
 2:10.08 Dene
 2:11.08 fabdabs1234
 2:15.49 bryson azzopard
 2:39.58 Ordway Persyn
 3:00.18 Bogdan
 4:03.31 JoshuaStacker
 5:13.39 mafergut
*Square-1*(13)

 11.19 Raptor56
 16.17 EDDDY
 16.21 Iggy
 19.13 hssandwich
 21.58 cuberkid10
 24.51 Cale S
 26.99 fabdabs1234
 28.97 shadowslice e
 34.58 bryson azzopard
 50.27 Ordway Persyn
 52.64 Bogdan
 1:04.47 Kenneth Svendson
 1:47.68 JoshuaStacker
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

26 alex insolito
31 okayama
31 Bogdan
33 oyyq99999
33 hssandwich
35 CyanSandwich
36 Keroma12
42 arbivara

*Contest results*

276 fabdabs1234
270 hssandwich
265 Iggy
241 cuberkid10
238 bryson azzopard
234 EDDDY
158 Ordway Persyn
149 Bogdan
134 Kenneth Svendson
125 shadowslice e
124 MatsBergsten
120 Lapinsavant
116 pantu2000
114 Dene
106 fastfingers777
103 asacuber
101 Cale S
100 G2013
92 WACWCA
90 mafergut
84 ViliusRibinskas
82 TcubesAK
77 JoshuaStacker
74 IMSLOW1097
73 DanpHan
71 h2f
68 Tx789
63 jasseri
61 Deri Nata Wijaya
58 Keroma12
58 MFCuber
50 kbrune
39 LostGent
35 Sergeant Baboon
32 MarcelP
27 Roman
23 evileli
22 Edmund
21 Swenks
20 Perff
18 pyr14
18 alex insolito
17 Schmidt
17 okayama
17 Raptor56
15 JianhanC
15 oyyq99999
13 CyanSandwich
11 arbivara
7 xXPunchWoodXx
6 kid who cubes
5 Pragitya
4 rishirs321
3 femolos


----------



## asacuber (Feb 23, 2016)

my ave. for 4x4 is 1:23.06-a little typo there
also above 100 wheee


----------



## kbrune (Feb 23, 2016)

My relay result isn't there. I dont really care but wanted to know if it was mistakenly omitted Or if it was me who didn't post it properly?


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 23, 2016)

Oh wow 10th I need to do more events next week if I can get around to it

Sent from my M1005D using Tapatalk


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 24, 2016)

kbrune said:


> My relay result isn't there. I dont really care but wanted to know if it was mistakenly omitted Or if it was me who didn't post it properly?


Hmm, sorry. The program that calculates the results does not accept "relay 2-3-4". It works with 2-3-4 or 2-4 or 24 or "2-3-4 relay". Maybe I must fix that. I add your result now.


----------



## kbrune (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you. I'll post it as 2-3-4 relay next time.


----------



## EntireTV (Apr 9, 2016)

2x2: avg. of 5: 5.65 
1. 5.41 U' F R' F R F U2 R' U
2. 6.20 R U' R' U2 R' U R' U F2
3. 5.32 U2 R U' R' F R2 U R' F'
4. (5.20) R F U2 F' R2 F U2 F2
5. (7.33) R' F2 R U' F2 U' R F' R2 U

3x3: avg of 5: 20.00
Time List: 
1. (18.54) R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D L2 R2 U2 B' U2 B2 L' B2 L2 D B F2 D 
2. 19.81 F2 D B2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' L' F2 D2 R2 B' R' B F' D2 U2
3. 18.72 B2 U2 F' R2 B F2 D2 L2 R2 B U2 R D' F2 D F D L F R U' 
4. (22.70) B' D' L U R2 U2 F U' D' L2 B D2 F U2 B' U2 F R2 B' D2
5. 21.46 L2 F2 D2 F' D2 R2 B D2 F R2 F2 L U R' B' D' F2 L2 U F2 L' 

Skewb: avg of 5: 13.60
Time List:
1. 15.01 L' U' R L R' U R D' L' D' U'
2. (9.91) R' D R U' D' R' D' L U' D' U'
3. (17.52) R' U' L D' U R L' D U' D' U'
4. 13.16 U' D U' R' D' L' U L' R' D' U'
5. 12.60 R' L D' L' D' L R L' U' R' U'


----------



## YddEd (Apr 10, 2016)

2x2 ao5: 6.232 
6.721, 6.254, 6.354, 4.154, 6.088

3x3 ao5: 18.294 
16.038, 20.222, 18.622, 14.521, 22 722

4x4 ao5: 1:59.123 
1:54.148, 2:11.896, 1:51.761, 1:49.561, 2:11.462

3x3OH ao5: 30.556 
28.990, 38.756, 32.523, 29.956, 29.189 

2x2 3x3 4x4 relay 
2:07.195
Megaminx ao5: 1:38.572 
1:40.192, 1:37.459, 1:37.827, 1:46.193, 1:31.193


Sent from my m8 using Tapatalk
edit: just noticed that the results already came out, oops


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 10, 2016)

Guys this is not this weeks competition


----------

